# Godin Resale Value



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do some Godin guitars hold their value better than others? which ones? which ones take a bigger hit and are cheaper to buy used?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Godins don't have any resale value. On the local Craigslist, the same guitars are on there week after week, month after month.
To be honest, unless its a Gibson or Fender (maybe PRS), you're taking a big hit when selling.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

They seem to sell for similar prices to MIM Fenders.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

It depends on the model you have. Multiac series, Acousticaster, 5th Avenue (KingPin, Jazz), Montreal, Montreal Premiere and LGXT normally have a good resale value. Older model like the Artisan ST-I signature and TC-I signature in very good condition are getting difficult to find and their resale value seems to get higher every year. As for the ones that are cheap to buy right now, the LG, SD, Detour, Freeway Classic and some of the old G series (1000). Hope that will help you in your research.

As for Gibson or Fender, do the test, go buy a beautiful Fender Custom Shop at 4000$ and in two years from now, try to sale it above 2900$... good luck.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

My two personal experiences. I bought a core ct p90 new for $895 and sold it a year later for $650 on kijiji ( i regret selling that one). It sold in less than a week at that price.

I bought a kingpin II for $650 used and traded it in at Long and McQuade for $600. They are ~$950 new. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Godin Artisan's sell well in the US.
Otherwise, most Godin's have the same value as a used Boss DS-1


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

But they’re to buy not to flip.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Great guitars, but their resale is laughable. I’d never buy one to make money, that’s for sure.

A blast to play though, and cheap used


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Great quality, North American made instruments. Many years back I used to own a SD24 with this beautiful birdseye ,vintage tint maple neck. Eventually I couldn't get along with the short 24.75 scale/24 frets though. Buy used if you need a backup, but also a tremendous quality beginner guitar for new players.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

SD and SDxt models go really cheap, but they’re really good guitars. They make good modding platforms too.





  








Merlin’s Fun Home setup




__
Merlin


__
Mar 28, 2018








My SD in the pic has the EMG strat set with the SPC boost pot as well - the same setup as their David Gilmour set.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The SD shape has grown on me as well. I like it more these days than when it first came out.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Kijiji should have some kind of auto-fill of 100$ whenever "Godin" is typed into the title. It would de-clutter Kijiji a lot.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> Kijiji should have some kind of auto-fill of 100$ whenever "Godin" is typed into the title. It would de-clutter Kijiji a lot.


I would be buying a lot of Godins if they were only $100.00.


----------



## Blues for Cyclops (Dec 15, 2017)

I recently, (6 months ago) sold Godin Artisan ST-1 circa 1993 for $444 bought it 3 yrs before that for $320. These are killer Strats. I also have 2007 Godin lg p90 these are well made workhorses but always worth 250 or less on Kijiji. I think they retailed at 650-700 new.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Reduced Godin 5th ave Kingpin archtop with single P90 pickup
This guitar sell new for $700+.

Godin makes good guitars, no doubt.
There will always be examples of people reselling Godins and getting good money for them. They are not the norm.
Don't buy a Godin unless you plan to keep it.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Low resale value indeed... All the better for those who prefer the Godin over the two big 'name' brands and are ok buying used!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Reduced Godin 5th ave Kingpin archtop with single P90 pickup
> This guitar sell new for $700+.
> 
> Godin makes good guitars, no doubt.
> ...


That is a very good price, the best I've seen for that model.

I bought a 5th Avenue Kingpin II about 5 years ago for $600.00 and sold it last year for $650.00. That is pretty normal pricing for a used guitar which is a little more than 1/2 price of new.

From what I've seen, their hollow body guitars have decent resale value but some of the less expensive models don't do so well in holding resale value.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Godin has some beautiful Les Paul style guitars in their lineup too; even a model that might satisfy some of the guys looking for a singlecut LP junior.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m not an LP guy, but I love my Godin LG HB, even though it outweighs some of the classic Les Pauls.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Merlin said:


> I’m not an LP guy, but I love my Godin LG HB, even though it outweighs some of the classic Les Pauls.


is the LG really an LP?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope. It's a cool guitar but it's a bolt-on neck. Same scale, same materials, same pickup configuration. But no binding like you'd find on a standard LP.

Similar warm 'hog sounds but not the same thing at all.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

vadsy said:


> is the LG really an LP?


No, you need to look at the Icon series, the type II Classic or the Type II Convertible (chambered solid mahogany body with a mahogany set-neck) these models are now discontinued. Actual models are the Summit Classic series. Here's an Icon type II Convertible :


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

These were the Les Paul style guitars I was talking about originally;










This second one is the the Summit Classic Ltd Cognac Burst; comes stock with Bare Knuckle pickups, but also substantially more expensive at $3k. Really beautiful looking guitar though.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, those Summits are killer. Now _those_ are more in LP territory. That and the Icon and Core series are all set neck guitars. Would love to own a set neck Godin one day. Meantime I get a lot of mileage out of my bolt-on Godins.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never seen the Jr style at any shops around me. Didn't even know it existed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I've never seen the Jr style at any shops around me. Didn't even know it existed.


Me either. I'd play one of those for sure. I wonder if they offer a two pickup model.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If they had different necks I would play Godins exclusively. I just cannot get comfortable in there necks.

TG


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> If they had different necks I would play Godins exclusively. I just cannot get comfortable in there necks.
> 
> TG


All three of my Godin electrics have different necks. The LG has a chunky mahogany neck with a rosewood board. The Freeway has what feels like a wider board with thinner profile. The SD feels like it’s between the other two, and has a maple board.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I keep hearing that neck thing about various brands. Most brands have several neck profiles, scale lengths, fret sizes, number of frets, bridge and nut spacing, and Godin isn't any different in that regard. I play with a very open left hand and a light touch, ie, I can almost always see my palm and my thumb is almost always opposite my first finger, I rarely go thumb over the top except for a D/F# open chord, so necks aren't a huge consideration for me. (It might also be a factor of needing to play so many necks from ukulele to 5 string bass...I'm not sure.) A good friend agonizes over necks but he grips the neck like a spanner. Sure, my evidence isn't based on much, but there it is.

I've had a couple of Freeways and the necks were similar to the Progression, that is Strat-ish. The LGs are beefier but quite comfy, much like some of my acoustics. Either way, I'm happy. In any event, great guitars.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I've never seen the Jr style at any shops around me. Didn't even know it existed.


I should have clarified, these are both new models for 2018; Godin has revamped quite a bit of their lineup, and there’s some cool stuff coming down the line.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Merlin said:


> All three of my Godin electrics have different necks. The LG has a chunky mahogany neck with a rosewood board. The Freeway has what feels like a wider board with thinner profile. The SD feels like it’s between the other two, and has a maple board.


 I have felt some minor differences from model to model, but in almost all cases the neck is some variation of the wide,flat, and shallow theme. I did play a summit with P 90s that felt a little beefier. 

I would love to find a beefier neck, so let me know of specific models.

TG


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I have felt some minor differences from model to model, but in almost all cases the neck is some variation of the wide,flat, and shallow theme. I did play a summit with P 90s that felt a little beefier.
> 
> I would love to find a beefier neck, so let me know of specific models.
> 
> TG


AFAIK, all Godin’s necks have a flatter radius -12-16” IIRC. 

As I said, my LG feels pretty chunky to me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> I have felt some minor differences from model to model, but in almost all cases the neck is some variation of the wide,flat, and shallow theme. I did play a summit with P 90s that felt a little beefier.
> 
> I would love to find a beefier neck, so let me know of specific models.
> 
> TG


I feel the same way. I'd love to have a chunky neck, and 7.25-10" radius.


----------

